# Honda Snowthrower governor issue



## elad (Feb 13, 2008)

Last time I used my Honda HS621 showthrower there were no issues. Now, I start it and it takes off like the governor is on lunch break or something. We have had a very very cold spell for the last week or so, so, could the governor just be "stuck" or something? 

I've yet to even take a look at it but was just wondering it the extreme cold sounds like an obvious culprit? I do plan on taking a look to see if I can see anything obvious like a broken spring or something, but after that, does anyone think if I put it in the back of my Blazer and crank up the heat for 1/2 hour or so that it may thaw it out?

Anyone had a similar problem?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it's been sitting up for awhile, the throttle in the carburetor may just be stuck. See if you can move it back and forth by hand when the engine is not running. 

If not then try spraying a little carburetor cleaner down the throat of the carburetor and around the throttle valve and then move it around by hand to loosen it up and see if that takes care of it.


----------



## elad (Feb 13, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> If it's been sitting up for awhile, the throttle in the carburetor may just be stuck. See if you can move it back and forth by hand when the engine is not running.
> 
> If not then try spraying a little carburetor cleaner down the throat of the carburetor and around the throttle valve and then move it around by hand to loosen it up and see if that takes care of it.


Thanks 30yearTech! I reached in and moved whatever linkage I could see, especially one's with a spring attached, gave it a pull, and it ran like there never was anything wrong. If only other "problems" could be solved so easily.

Thanks again!


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I just had someone bring me a snowblower with the same problem, it was a completely different engine but same idea. I ended up replacing the throttle body inside the carb because it was badly corroded. Its best you do the same if your problem continues.


----------

